# the Copperhead Metamorphosis has begun!



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Mel delivered on the side console...so here goes:
































More to follow....


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That's pretty good.
2 different boats for the price of 1.
A tiller model, and now a console model.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Pretty fuggin sweet dude!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

What?!?! What happened to the Merc? That new Yammi is pretty. That thing is going to look amazing. Makes me want one even more.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks guys....so far so good, long way to go though...Murph I sold the Merc and trying to sell the Johnson and went w/ the YAMI.


----------



## element (Dec 25, 2008)

Good luck with your project. Hope things turn out well. George


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

is that a 15" or 20" transom ? and whats the max hp rating? i'd really like to find a nice boat to hang my 40 hp tohatsu off of


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://ankonaboats.com/copperhead.html


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> is that a 15" or 20" transom ? and whats the max hp rating? i'd really like to find a nice boat to hang my 40 hp tohatsu off of


40 hatzu would work very well on the Copperhead.

http://www.microskiff.com/reviews/boats/copperhead.html


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Copperhead are rated for up to 50hp, my 25 is a long.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Progress made*

I am still waiting for my tach and water pressure gauge. I also need to get the instrument wiring harness so I can start the motor. Once I get all that installed I will work on the wire management and hopefully have it finished by next week.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Do you have one really long arm, and one really short arm? It might just be me, but it looks like the steering wheel is very far forward, and the controls are very close to the seat.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Do you have one really long arm, and one really short arm? It might just be me, but it looks like the steering wheel is very far forward, and the controls are very close to the seat.


I was thinking the same. But, I don't know very much


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

The bottom of the wheel to the binnacle is about 12 inches, so it is not as long as it looks. When I get it out on the water, I'll take some more pics so you can see. I put the remote as far back as I could to have room for some gauges. 

I'm only 5'9, so not very tall, but I still want to have plenty of leg room. 

I really like the way Mel designed the console, it does not obstruct the cockpit at all and is very different from any other side console I have seen. That being said, this set-up is not for everyone, but is certainly exactly how I've always wanted my rig set-up. In fact I decided on the going with the tiller only because I did not really like Mel's first side console design. I had the Johnson as a tiller and converting those to remote are very easy. 

I decided to go with the Yamaha, because with two people I felt really under powered.

Mel told me he would eventually design a side console to fit a Binnacle mount remote control, and he did.
Love it or hate it, one thing you can *NEVER* accuse Mel of, is copying or splashing other designs. I believe this design to be radically different from everything else out there!


Anyways those that are looking for this type of set are going to be very limited in the binnacle control because of space. I don't even think you can use the Yamaha because it is too long. The Uflex B65, which is what I have, is the smallest and shortest binnacle I found on the market.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> The bottom of the wheel to the binnacle is about 12 inches, so it is not as long as it looks. When I get it out on the water, I'll take some more pics so you can see. I put the remote as far back as I could to have room for some gauges.
> 
> I'm only 5'9, so not very tall, but I still want to have plenty of leg room.
> 
> ...




Don't get me wrong, it looks great. It just seems like a long stretch to make a complete turn of the wheel. But I know what you mean about leg room. My friends boat has no leg room at all. And the wheel is so close and straight with no angle that it's almost impossible to spin the wheel one turn too.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> > The bottom of the wheel to the binnacle is about 12 inches, so it is not as long as it looks. When I get it out on the water, I'll take some more pics so you can see. I put the remote as far back as I could to have room for some gauges.
> >
> > I'm only 5'9, so not very tall, but I still want to have plenty of leg room.
> >
> ...


Yeah I think it looks great, too. Very sleek and clean. I love how it doesn't affect the space.

I didn't want you (or Mel) to think I was bashing it. It really looks awesome.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks...really appreciate the comments....it is very stressful,,,,,take that back, it is out right traumatizing having to drill and cut so many holes in the boat to do this project and the fear of f-ing it up is overwhelming :-/. But the hardest part is over. Just waiting on the instrument wiring harness and the gauges now.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Very, VERY nice. 

I like the console, the boat looks very clean with that setup. 

-T


----------



## SaltyDawg (Feb 27, 2009)

Awesome boat! That side console looks sweeeet! 
It's only a matter of time before the guys at Ankona take their place firmly as the head of the class. Mel and the gang make some sick looking skiffs at a great price. [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

I think you're doing a great job Mario. What we wanted to accomplish was to not invade the rod storage under the gunnel with some type of gusset or support and make it easy for a customer to install themselves. Any type of gusset would require a customer to have a higher skill level to get a nice fit. 

There are only 2 steering head units that work with the console. Also to keep a clean look, studs are glassed in on the inside of the console, so its just drill a few 5/16" holes and bolt it on.

Well maybe not quite that simple, right Mario? 

Now, a disclaimer... after myself making a couple of false starts on the design, my production manager Rory, took my ideas and did the final design and plug...and accomplished exactly what I wanted.

Thanks Rory!

Mel


----------

